# Using Develop



## rupert (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, 
I am new, so apologies if the question is basic. I have installed the software, imported some photos and am trying to start editing them. I have selected an image and have chosen the Develop, Detail tools. Testing with the sliders, however, reveals no change whatsover in the image. I am trying to do some sharpening on the image. I have tried raw and jpg files.
Am I missing something elementary?
Thanks,
rup


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 17, 2012)

rupert,

Welcome to the forum.

To see the effects of sharpening adjustments, you need to be displaying the picture at 1:1 (or a higher magnification).

Hal


----------



## rupert (Nov 17, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hal,
I'll check that out. Am not sure how to increase the magification yet, but I am sure I'll find it in the help.
rup


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 17, 2012)

You can just click on the image to blow it up, or there are additional ratios available in the upper left corner:




Hal


----------



## rupert (Nov 17, 2012)

*Tx*

Tx Hal.


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 17, 2012)

Rupert, keep coming with the questions.
Don't worry you will learn quickly.
Lightroom is a lot of fun to use.
Especially in the Develop module do not be afraid to experiment - nothing you do there will harm the original file - so do zany and crazy things just to see what happens and learn from the process.

Tony Jay


----------



## rupert (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Tony, 
Very kind of you to bear with what must be basic stuff. I'l try and work through the sharpening process as Hal explained and post any hassles that crop up. I am sure there will be some.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2012)

Converting RAW to JPEG
I have read that it is best to import RAW images into LTRM. I am internet only and use JPEG exclusively.
Is it possible to develop my RAW files and then export them as JPEG?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Converting RAW to JPEG
> Is it possible to develop my RAW files and then export them as JPEG?



This is one of the major/specific functions Lightroom is designed for.


----------



## Glenn NK (Nov 23, 2012)

rupert said:


> Thanks Hal,
> I'll check that out. Am not sure how to increase the magification yet, but I am sure I'll find it in the help.
> rup



I'm still in the beginner stage too.  (didn't discover the Adjustment Brush until version 4   - which btw is very useful).

By clicking "T" on the keyboard, I can toggle the Tool Bar On and Off.  It is a gray horizontal bar below the image in Develop.

When the bar is visible, there is a little arrow at the right end that brings out a drop down menu.

Here you can select what you want to show in the Tool Bar - I have mine set to put the Zoom function on the Tool Bar (where it is a slider).  A matter of choice.


----------

